# I literally cannot speak in class



## blackrose (Nov 3, 2006)

So I have this senior seminar with about 12 people and I have not been able to say one word so far. Everyone else is extremely intelligent and are always saying brilliant things. Participation is only 10%, so if I do well on everything else, do you guys think I will be ok? She can't fail me for never talking, right? I'm thinking I should tell her about my SA and hopefully she will give me a C. I do all the readings probably 3 times-it takes up at least a good portion of a day or two but the second I walk into class, my anxiety takes over and I forget anything and everything from the readings. I feel so pathetic just sitting there staring into space for 3 hours straight. Do you guys have any tips? I know if I was to say something, my face would turn bright red and my comment would be so stupid compared to everyone else's and they would probably wish that I had kept quiet like usual. I need to pass this class with a C in order to graduate with a decent GPA. I really need your guys' help!!! I have to lead a discussion in two weeks and I think I will die-I am going to have to come up with things to say in response to students' comments and I don't think I can do it. there's no way.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

we have a group. I'm supposed to speak. I just pass the sheet on when we have to read aloud. I thought that people might start getting mad at me so I actually read in class today. I was working off adrenaline since I was going to a concert after school. 

I read and I didn't die. People looked back to see who was reading. I doubt that they know my voice.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I suggest you tell the professor about your SA. I told four of my professors and they were all very understanding and made accomodations for me. The only other thing I would do if I couldn't get out of it is get drunk beforehand lol. But that might get you in trouble so I don't recommend it. Talk to your prof.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I had a class like this last year. I wanted an A in it so I forced myself to speak the first few weeks even though I hated it. After that, the TA realized that I did all my readings and homework and worked well with my group so she gave me 93% for participation even though I stopped talking halfway through the semester. I had the same TA in my 2nd semester and barely talked, but still got 76% on participation just because the TA knew what I was like at that point.

I realized a few weeks into the first semester that a lot of people would talk just for the sake of talking to get participation marks. The TA probably realized this too, but also noticed that I only talked when I actually had something useful to say and probably gave me more marks based on that.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

wow three hour class eep! 

I would talk to the teacher about it. She may be understanding. All my teachers I've told never held it against me. I don't know that she'd let you do an alternate assignment or what, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Im a lot younger then you, but your situation is very similar to my experience last year in my AP Psychology class. It was my first year taking some AP classes and I thought everyone in there was way smarter then me. I got a B+ in that class, yet I thought that everyone got an A. I was afraid to speak up and didnt say anything the whole year. I was weating perfously every second of that class(and also my other AP class). Then came the AP exams and it turns out I got a 4(out of 5) which was better then 70% of people in that class.

Our anxiety makes us believe that people are better then us, we just have to give ourselves more credit. They probablly sounds smart because you expect them to sound smart(a self fulfilling prohpecy). Maybe you can realize this during your school year, maybe you wont. If you dont, at least you will be more confident next year if you do well in the class. If all else fails, tell your teacher about sa.

Good Luck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

blackrose said:


> So I have this senior seminar with about 12 people and I have not been able to say one word so far. Everyone else is extremely intelligent and are always saying brilliant things. Participation is only 10%, so if I do well on everything else, do you guys think I will be ok? She can't fail me for never talking, right? I'm thinking I should tell her about my SA and hopefully she will give me a C. I do all the readings probably 3 times-it takes up at least a good portion of a day or two but the second I walk into class, my anxiety takes over and I forget anything and everything from the readings. I feel so pathetic just sitting there staring into space for 3 hours straight. Do you guys have any tips? I know if I was to say something, my face would turn bright red and my comment would be so stupid compared to everyone else's and they would probably wish that I had kept quiet like usual. I need to pass this class with a C in order to graduate with a decent GPA. I really need your guys' help!!! I have to lead a discussion in two weeks and I think I will die-I am going to have to come up with things to say in response to students' comments and I don't think I can do it. there's no way.


Definitely mention your anxiety to the professor :yes


----------



## Warren (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm loathe to participate in class discussions. Throughout high school, I was terrified to speak in class, raise my hand, and etcetera. I began my first semester of college this year, and am in an English 1301 class. My teacher calls on me for just about every question. I'm the first one he'll call on during the day, and he'll call on me 5+ more times throughout class, for the most part ignoring everyone else. At first this would throw my SA into overdrive and I know that I was obviously showing symptoms in front of the entire class.

It's getting better, I guess I'm starting to build a tolerance to this situation. But it still blows. I'm definitely taking alot more smoke breaks during class to avoid him calling on me, especially when I've slacked on an assignment.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

With klonopin, I am able to participate in class, even more so than anyone else.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

damn. I think I'll ask my mom to leave me some of her Ativan again today.

Preferrably 1.5 mg.

But she probably won't.

Why don't I have my script yet!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a professor who likes to call on me more than other people, and she gets this effing evil smile on her face like she thinks she's being funny. I think she thinks I don't care, so it would probably be good if I told her that no, I do care, I'm just having a bloody panic attack. It's so hard though. I told a prof once that I had anxiety problems and she was really understanding, but it was so humiliating to have to do that. I hate feeling like I need extra consideration.


----------



## blackrose (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks everyone for your help!!! even though it's going to be a bit humiliating, i think i will speak to my prof about my anxiety this wed. i'll let you all know how it goes!! im thinking she will be understanding because she mentioned on the first day of class that if anyone is nervous about the upcoming presentations to come talk to her because some people arent as comfortable as others with speaking in front of the class. but my problem isnt just the presentation, its every class! speaking of the presentation, mine is next week-AHH!!!


----------



## blackrose (Nov 3, 2006)

So i was supposed to talk to her today about it but i can't do it. i wish i could but i am so humiliated that i cant bring myself to tell her. it doesnt help that she isnt the kindest professor ive ever had either.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know if it would be easier...but maybe you could email first?You could tell her everything in the email, or just say you want to talk to her so that she'll already be expecting you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sonya99 said:


> I don't know if it would be easier...but maybe you could email first?You could tell her everything in the email, or just say you want to talk to her so that she'll already be expecting you.


Good idea


----------



## blackrose (Nov 3, 2006)

So I worked up the courage to email my professor asking if she had time to talk to me about my presentation next week. I met her and finally right before the end of our meeting, apologized for never participating and that I do not mean to disrespect her. I told her I had severe anxiety problems that I am medicated for but that it is something that I have to work on. She looked surprised but was SO NICE!!!!!! I almost started crying because I didnt expect her to understand but she was so sympathetic and told me she had anxiety problems when she was in school too and told me not to worry. She said that she understands and that it is ok that I don't participate but that I should try coming up with points before class and say them aloud. Im so thankful that you guys encouraged me to talk to her. Even though I am completely dreading my presentation in the class next week, I feel better knowing that my professor doesn't think I'm a freak. Thanks guys so much


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't speak in class at all either. I can manage to do presentations...barely, but they're the worst source of anxiety for me and I still sometimes skip them. 10% participation doesn't sound like that much as long as you do well on other assignments. Of course you should probably still talk to the teacher if you're comfortable doing that, or maybe you can email them.


----------

